# EnDat-Geber



## automations (19 Mai 2010)

kann mir jemand die hauptvorteile des EnDat geberssystems nennen??
was sind die typischen auflösungen und frequnzen??

wie unterscheidet sich das EnDat gebersystem zu den Hypface- und BISS-Gebersystemen?? was sind hier die typischen auflösungen und frequenzen??

vielen dank im voraus für eure antworten!!

mfg
automations


----------



## IBFS (19 Mai 2010)

_WWW-ZITAT_:
EnDat ist ein von der Johannes Heidenhain GmbH (www.heidenhain.de) entwickelter Standard, der die Vorteile von absoluter und inkrementeller Positionsmessung in sich vereint und darüber hinaus noch einen schreib- und lesbaren Parameterspeicher im Geber zur Verfügung stellt. Durch die absolute Positionsmessung (Absolutposition wird seriell eingelesen) entfällt gewöhnlich die Referenzfahrt. Gegebenenfalls ist ein Multi-Turn-Geber (4096 Umdrehungen) einzusetzen. Um Kosten zu sparen, kann aber auch ein Single-Turn-Geber zusammen mit einem Referenzschalter verwendet werden. In diesem Fall muß allerdings eine Referenzfahrt durchgeführt werden. Das inkrementelle Verfahren ermöglicht die für hochdynamische Antriebe notwendigen kurzen Verzögerungszeiten bei der Lagemessung. Durch die sinusförmigen Inkrementalsignale und die Feinauflösung im EnDat-Modul erreicht man trotz moderater Signalfrequenzen eine sehr hohe Positionsauflösung.
_ZITAT-Ende_


----------



## automations (19 Mai 2010)

danke, den artikel hab ich im netz auch gelesen, aber leider sind da auch keine genauen daten hinsichtlich frequenz usw. gegeben....


----------



## IBFS (19 Mai 2010)

Und das hier?

http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rd...llowed.htm?caller=products_62569_DEU_HTML.htm

GOOOOGLE: EnDat-Geber

da kommt doch haufenweise Zeug, oder?


----------



## automations (19 Mai 2010)

danke. das hilft ein wenig weiter!!!
klar, kommen bei google vielen ergebnisse über EnDat-Geber, aber selten genaue Angaben hinsichtlich der Geberauswahl. Der Link ist aber gut!!


----------

